# Minnie In The Tree



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

We were getting out the christmas tree today getting the base of it set up for the weekend when we decorate it and Minnie decided to fly over and have a look I was surprised she fly right across the room and sat right on it lets hope she doesn't do that when the lights and decorations are on it 

















I thought this one turned out really nice of her


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Awww, you could sit her on the top instead of an angel or star!


----------



## olly&izzy (Nov 30, 2007)

She is beautiful.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Awww, you could sit her on the top instead of an angel or star!


how cute would that be, do you think she would stay there....lol 



olly&izzy said:


> She is beautiful.


Thank you


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

awww what a cutie. I think you should leave her and the tree alone. She makes the tree look good enough as is. MMM now for the rest of your crew to go on and its fully done lol


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> She makes the tree look good enough as is.


hehe....she does doesn't she  I would love to get the rest of them on there that might be easier said then done...lol I just might have to give that a try.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute  I showed Spike the tree and he did not like it


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, she looks like a little angel in the tree hehe!!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are great pics! With a pretty tiel like that who needs decorations!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wouldn't that be cute, a tree decorated with birdies!


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Aww Minnie looks like she is enjoying herself alot  
They are great pictures of her 
Earl and Little Bill keep looking at the tree but haven't gone on it yet. I can just imagine them right in the centre jumping from branch to branch


----------

